# Big Buck Down



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Finally I killed one to be proud about! I climbed into my tree stand the evening of November 9th. Everything was perfect and around 5 I have a little button buck come in so I stand up for the heck of it. I watch him for about ten minutes then all of a sudden he starts to act weird and his ears perk up. He is looking out behind me into the field. I then slowly look over my shoulder to see my buck walking slowly towards me. My heart started to beat so fast that I could feel the spit jumping up and hitting the roof of my mouth. The button buck takes off running and the buck stops and looks over at him I draw back my bow he steps out at 15 yards. I put the pin on him and let it fly. Rage broad heads do a number. Its a hunt ill never forget and its the first one that I can put on my wall!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Way to go... Beautiful buck!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Kool story. It sounds like a great buck. Is there a picture of it on here?? I don't see it if there is....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> Kool story. It sounds like a great buck. Is there a picture of it on here?? I don't see it if there is....


Ya it is on here I did have a heck of a time uploading the picture they need a new system for uploading pics


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No pic of the big buck?


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

The picture not working its blank and says gif 

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys I appreciate it I guess dedication and patience eventually pays off! What do you guys think he scores?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Id guess he will push big buck ohio.....possibly 138-142" range.....really great spread....not the best tine length but not hateful either....carries solid mass....great deer!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Its 125"-130" deer.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats, thats a great buck!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys he had close to a 20 inch spread on him I'm hoping hes at least 140" so I can enter him in big buck club but if not I'm still more than grateful I was able to harvest this deer.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Great buck and congrats on pb!! Should be 130ish


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on an excellent deer *MMO*. 

Not only does he have a 'grown-up' rack but looks like he had some weight to him as well.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome deer, congrats!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------

